# New Member checking in



## telcocraig (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello, new guy in Central Florida here.  Been smoking a little bit over the last year on a Chargriller with SFB with some decent results and hope to turn those into better than decent results this year.

-Craig


----------



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF telcocraig!!! You have definately found the right place to expand your smoking horizons. TulsaJeff offers a great 5-day eCourse sent right to your email. All kinds of good tips and tricks. 

Also, drop into chat and shoot the bull with the guys when you get a chance. Lots of knowledgeable members here and they are very free with the information. ;)


----------



## msmith (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard telcocraig you have found the happening place, jump right in and enjoy.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. I agree with what the others have said. :)


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello Cuz!

Everyone, please meet my 1st Cousin from Orlando!  I told him at my Father's funeral that we can put him on the right track to perfect 'Q!!!

Glad you're onboard, Craig!

Jeff


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. I would think that with expert advice available from Jeff, the only thing you need to do here is reveal childhood secrets about him.  :twisted:


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's not go there G-Slinger!  

Jeff


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 7, 2007)

welcome aboard cousin craig.  Glad to have you here. :D


----------



## mohntr (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome TelcoCraig - You'll like it here... Always something going on!

MoHntr


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome cousin Craig there's a wonderful batch of folks here always willing to lend a hand. Have fun!

Debi


----------



## telcocraig (Jan 8, 2007)

Childhood secrets?  Where to start, where to start...?

 :twisted: 
Craig


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay Craig whatcha got? 

 :shock:


----------



## cheech (Jan 8, 2007)

Well let's see

1. You were told about Jeff's 5 day course
2. You were invited to the chat
3. You have family on the forum

I guess the only thing left is for the rest of us to welcome you


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok Cheech,  I want to see a picture of "The Wookie"!

Jeff


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok here it is a picture of "THE WOOKIE"


----------



## Dutch (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Craig. Your going to get some excellent tips here.

Enjoy!!


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 11, 2007)

The Wookie looks pretty cool, but could you have possibly downsized that picture any smaller?     :shock: 

Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 11, 2007)

Gee Jeff I though I was doing something wrong. When I click the photo to enlarge it - it appeared to get smaller!

Never could get it big enough to see more than a brown spot (I think).

Debi


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Here try this instead

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...?p=24258#24258


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 11, 2007)

Much better, Cheech!  Wookies Rule!  Nice job!

Your Gas Grill is almost like my SS model.  BTW, where'd you find the SS Work Table?  I like it!

Jeff


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

The work table attaches to the grill. It was an after season sale at Menards it was only $50 and comes with an attachment to hook my garden hose to it. There are two sinks in the middle covered by two cutting boards


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, what a steal!!!!!  There are no Menards down here......what kind of store is that?

Jeff


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

It is like a Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh OK, Gotcha!

Jeff


----------

